# BEST EVER RUB, works on all but beef or pork ribs the best



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

This savory rub will add a lot of flavor without detracting from the natural flavor of the meat.
Prep Time: 10 minutes taken from this website with a little alterations 

http://bbq.about.com/od/rubrecipes/r/bl40228a.htm
Total Time: 10 minutes

Yield: Makes about 1 1/4 cup

Ingredients:

1/3 cup paprika
3 tablespoons dry mustard
3 tablespoons onion powder
3 tablespoons garlic powder
2 tablespoons ground basil
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon salt
2 tablespoon red pepper or 2 tsp of cayenne (if you want any of the heat o stay on the meat after cooking you really need to spice up the rub first)
2 tablespoons of brown sugar (same as above)
I always taste it and make sure I have both a good heat and a good sweet to it.


Combine all ingredients. Store in an airtight container. coat heavily and massage into the meat. 
for a twist for add a little unsweetened cocoa when getting ready to use for a meal but use indirect heat because the cocoa makes it burn quickly. I cook 90% of our meals on a charcoal cast iron kettle grill


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sound good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

yea and that amount will last for a month at least, its a lot more then you think. I give it to friends and family for gifts they love it


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks I'll have to give it a shot on some ribs in the smoker this weekend.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Rocks&Reds said:


> Thanks I'll have to give it a shot on some ribs in the smoker this weekend.


What time should I be there?


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Fishbreath said:


> What time should I be there?


Hurry up!!!!:beer:


----------

